# Merckx ID.. another one!



## arson equity (Jun 19, 2006)

Found it in someone's trash bin of all places, all I know is that its a corsa. Anyone know year/model etc?

















Thanks


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I'd like to know where you guys live.....any town that has Merckx frames just sitting around in the trash heap sounds like a good place to me! 

I'm guessing mid-80's, but that's pure speculation. Is the frame straight? Looks like there's some pretty bad corrosion though....


----------



## arson equity (Jun 19, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> I'd like to know where you guys live.....any town that has Merckx frames just sitting around in the trash heap sounds like a good place to me!
> 
> I'm guessing mid-80's, but that's pure speculation. Is the frame straight? Looks like there's some pretty bad corrosion though....


Chicago, and I took the frame to a blast & powdercoat place. Its fire engine red now, no decals, no rust/problems.

The frame is just a smidge too large so I'm thinking of selling it, just want to give the buyer accurate info.


----------



## arson equity (Jun 19, 2006)

anyone? help?


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Corsa? SL tubing most likely. Late 80's maybe? Best way to find out for sure would be to check the serial number on the bottom bracket and email Merckx. I did that with a frame recently listed on eBay and they guy was selling it as a 92 or 93 (didn't meet reserve) then he relisted it as a 89. Well I found out from Merckx that it was built in 85 and delivered with some other frames to a shop in Germany. Yes, they keep those kinds of records. Amazing... I wonder if Giant does that... hmmm bet not. 

By the way, can you take a pic of the bottom bracket/serial number and post it? you might get some help that way. Good luck


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Mid to Late 1980s*

I worked at The Spoke in Boulder in the 1980s. I recognize that as one of the Merckxs that we carried at that time (late 80s) It came in the yellow, a red and a blue. At the same time Merckx offered the Faema frame and the Molteni frames with the flat fork crown. I had one of the Faema frames and several of the guys in the shop had the frame you have pictured. We sold the crap out of those frames, I remember selling a huge 60+ cm to a guy on the Broncos practice team. You should have seen me trying to hold him up on the frame . I'm looking through some boxes of old stuff to see if I have one of the old brochures. If I do I will post more info.

Bill


----------

